# Strange animals at our house!



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, I am not a crazy dog lady. I am so much more than that. Why stop with one species??? These are just three silly shots of the wonderful friends I have. I just wanted to share what makes me smile on a regular basis.
Karen

Lily upside down playing with Dwardy (he is a diagnosed mentally retarded cat--horrible balance and spacial perception--often falls down or misses things when trying to jump)








This is Luke begging for me not to leave the house. We tease him that he has a question. It must be "But WHY do you have to leave me???"









OK, this next one puts me in a whole new "crazy" league, but squirrels like me. This is Katy. She actually will sit on the porch swing and look in the window for me. She also comes to the front door. She eats out of my hand and thanks me for each nut with a quick hug squeeze to my finger. Some times she actually hugs my hand and holds it while she chews on a pecan. She reminds me that we really can get along with others who are different.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, Wow, Wow, the cats, the dog and the Squirrel!!!  Yes, we can all get along and co-exist.

Thank you for sharing, they made me smile too.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I had squirrel friends too until I brought Violet home. One special one when we first moved here, Nibbly, may she rest in peace.... lol! I gotta say though, don't forget they are wild. The finger hug could take a nasty turn....:croc: Speaking from experience with my "tame" furry friend....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That first picture of your two cats looks like an illusion--like the tiger kitty is standing upside down in defiance of gravity! 

Love your pets--but, have to say Linus is still my favorite!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a great family you have of all kinds of furkids! The pictures are so cute!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I keep telling the kids that the squirrel is not a pet. She is a friendly neighbor. Linus is pretty unthreatening so she leaves him alone, and he leaves her alone. They walk around the yard without a circus act. Luke, on the other hand, is pure hound and wants a chase. She is funny; Katy will come up to the front door and taunt Luke because she knows he can't get out of the glass. I have video of her touching the glass at his nose and running away--twice!

We all love animals, thank goodness. I think that would have been a deal-breaker early on.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love all your photos of your fur babies. What a great shot of you and the squirrel. I see love in that one.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a squirrel friend until he started climbing up my screen door and peeing all over the glass!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I love the picture of the squirrell and how it interacts with you. Just don't let anyone say you are nuts!*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG. that squirrell is so cute! is it always the same squirrel? and how can you tell? the cats and dog are awesome too. you are just an earth mother!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That picture of your cat totally freaked me out in the beginning... I didn't see that board under his back at first so thought he was standing upside down. I thought, wow, she really DOES have strange animals in her house! :laugh:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a fun house!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh, what great photo's!!! You could win a prize for the first and last one which are amazing! Wasn't the squirrel afraid of the person taking the photo? Amazing!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen you are Snow White!
I can picture all of the woodland creatures flocking to you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, your post made me look at that first picture again. I too was sure that Lily was hanging upside down!! lol Karen, love the photos and your stories on each of your adored animals. I'm also quite impressed that you have this on camera! Great job. Have to LOL at Luke though. He looks soooooo pitiful ! lol


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow!! You do have a thing for animals! Are you an animal whisperer??

Great pictures!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I loved all the pics, but I have to say the squirrel pic was absolutely adorable!!!! Thanks for sharing!
Gina


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

So cool Karen, you must have that "special" something that animals can sense...quite amazing really. Love the pic of the cats...very cool.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beth-I thought of Snow White too! Those photos are great. I'm showing my family so they can't call me a crazy dog lady anymore, you have me beat! That first photo should get you some kind of award!


----------

